# Asus E35M1-I DELUXE & Silicondust Homerun



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Greetings,
I'm working on my HTPC and I'm planning to use the Asus E35M1-I DELUXE MB and the Silicondust Homerun Dual. 

My needs are pretty basic, I'll be using an OTA antenna. Right now, since we're in the sticks, I can't stream because the DSL bandwidth is constrained by infrastructure. There's a chance that in a year or so I'll have fiber. So, between OTA and Netflix by mail, that will be our media sources. We're planning to ditch the Dish.

I plan to send the OTA from the computer to my A/V receiver via HDMI. I'm assuming the MOBO will send both video and audio over HDMI. Is that correct?

I'd love to hear from anyone with experience with either the mobo or Homerun.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! That motherboard is one big heatsink! I bet it'll be nice and quiet. :T


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Mech for your response. These items seem to be popular, I was expecting at least a few folks that had one or the other.


----------

